# I want to try some pants...



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you have a recommendation? When spring finally gets here I would like to try some mountain biking pants. I ride a rigid Niner in the foothills of Salt Lake City. That means lots of up and down cross country style riding. 

I’m not looking for heavy insulated pants, just the opposite. I’d like something flexible and relatively light weight. When I need insulation with these I’d wear some road bike tights underneath, which is how I do it now with baggie shorts. I tend to ride when it’s cool in the mornings, even during July and August, and I think it might be comfortable to wear some pants so long as it’s the right type of design for this. 

Has anyone seen or tried anything like this? 

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This sounds like it would have no breathability. Road tights and the type are usually perfect, wear them under your shorts, unless you are dealing with subfreezing temps, where we usually go to XC ski pants, because of the breathability. The only situations where I wear something more like a hard-shell pant is in driving rain conditions or as a "booster" layer over everything else, when it's like -20 out. 

Maybe you are referring more to tech-pants, lightweight breathable pants that are used for stuff like hiking and rock climbing/scree, etc., but while these have gotten more popular in the last few years, even for just general day to day wearing, tights and more bicycle/XC ski specific stuff is immensely better.

Heck, just a base-layer pant under shorts is usually a good way to go for those crisp 30-some degree mornings, under your normal shorts.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a pair I really like and wear all the time in cool weather. It has become one of my most used pieces of cycling clothing for about 1/3 of the year.

Features include water and wind resistant front, articulated knees, tapered legs with reflective zippered cuffs, zippered pockets, water resistant seat, and the back of the legs are light weight Lycra. Because they are a shell, they are worn over Lycra cycling shorts.

They are cool enough to wear in temperatures in the 50's (farenheit), but with knickers, road tights, or insulated leg warmers underneath I can use them in sub-zero temps.

A friend ordered them online and they were too small, so he sold them to me. The name on the tag is Acacia. I think they came from Asia. These are tagged as XL, but fit me well. I typically wear a medium.


----------



## Corkin (Jan 26, 2019)

sgltrak said:


> I have a pair I really like and wear all the time in cool weather. It has become one of my most used pieces of cycling clothing for about 1/3 of the year.
> 
> Features include water and wind resistant front, articulated knees, tapered legs with reflective zippered cuffs, zippered pockets, water resistant seat, and the back of the legs are light weight Lycra. Because they are a shell, they are worn over Lycra cycling shorts.
> 
> ...


Can pick these up off ebay, A lot of different brands they seem to be under but the exact same pant, can get them in a thermal pant as well. Seems to be some Chinese brand, Rockbros was a brand i bought for around £16/$20 and they are super comfy, lightweight and breathable. I wear them for hiking and walking the dog as well as on the bike. I'm in the UK so have a look on ebay for something similar.

Ones i bought: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RockBros...var=562274164680&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

Might look into endura stuff. When it’s cool I wear their 3/4 Humvee or mt500 spray pants. The pants have vents for warmer conditions and are reinforced in the appropriate places. Tech pants for hiking tend to chafe and sit weird while riding.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I’ll look into those. Each of those suggested seems like exactly what I’m looking to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

REI has their namebrand pants on sale now. Ive ridden BMX pants and they offered plenty of ventilation and protection.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Club Ride Apparel
Fat Jack Mountain Bike Pants

https://www.clubrideapparel.com/products/fat-jack-mountain-bike-pant


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

pearl izumi at cambria
https://www.cambriabike.com/collections/hotdeals/products/pearl-izumi-forest-pant


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

dirt diggler said:


> pearl izumi at cambria
> https://www.cambriabike.com/collections/hotdeals/products/pearl-izumi-forest-pant


Nice find

Hard to find details around the pants, but a solid deal


----------

